# Aquagreen (the end)



## Ian Holdich

I thought i'd have a mess around with some hardscape this afternoon, ready for my new scape. The old scape will be shut down next week and i'm away on holiday for a week. I will have my plants on order over the week when i'm away and will be planting on the Friday when i get back. I have the substrate (Florabase) and hardscape (redmoor wood and mini landscape). Heres what i came up with.


aquagreen by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

comments very welcome.


----------



## creg

*Re: Aquagreen (Just playing hardscape)*

gonna be epic i have no doubt. nice bits of redmoor, bet you change your mind about 20 times between now and setting up about hardscape placement


----------



## darren636

*Re: Aquagreen (Just playing hardscape)*

yep. That looks good already. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## jbirley

*Re: Aquagreen (Just playing hardscape)*

Some really nice redmoor there especially the piece on the left.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Aquagreen (Just playing hardscape)*

Not sure about the table and chairs mate, theyre not exactly NA!   
Looks good mate, i can see a really crisp looking nature aquarium with lots of sand seperating the 2 islands, moss around the rock bases to soften the transition and lovely stems to the rear amongst the wood.....
.....or something equally as stunning of course.
I love that piece of wood that reaches out across the gap from left to right...nice.
Look forward to seeing this develop.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Just playing hardscape)*

thanks guys...

I think i'm going with Bolbitis on the base of the redmoor, i was gonna cover the lot with moss.

@ Ady, I also like the branch that covers the pathway, i'm not a massive fan of pathways, i'm not sure what to do with the pathway though, whether to carpet it or go with something like hairgrass, and BTW they are ADA chairs, they cost me $3000 each!


----------



## Dexie

*Re: Aquagreen (Just playing hardscape)*

That looks really good

Looking forward to seeing the finished result


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Aquagreen (Just playing hardscape)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> thanks guys...
> 
> I think i'm going with Bolbitis on the base of the redmoor, i was gonna cover the lot with moss.
> 
> @ Ady, I also like the branch that covers the pathway, i'm not a massive fan of pathways, i'm not sure what to do with the pathway though, whether to carpet it or go with something like hairgrass, and BTW they are ADA chairs, they cost me $3000 each!



Get some of that mini elecharis from freshwatershrimp, that'd be cool. Piece of fish has loads of bolbitis for sale at the mo....
ADA chairs  8) ...well get em in there too!


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Just playing hardscape)*

right...

Substrate and hardscape in...theres a couple of rock that will be removed in there, they're there to stop the wood from floating off.

aquagreen1 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

the plants arrive tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Aquagreen (Just playing hardscape)*

Looking good Ian, always exciting awaiting a plant order, and for us awaiting to see what the order is and how its planted   
Looks like you have a few in there already?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Just playing hardscape)*

cheers Ady...i have planted some glosso in there, i don't know why TBH lol! Its going to have a full glosso carpet.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Aquagreen (Just playing hardscape)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> cheers Ady...i have planted some glosso in there, i don't know why TBH lol! Its going to have a full glosso carpet.


nice...
its because tonight is like christmas eve and your so exited you had to add something to get a feel for it, its like opening one present early!


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Just playing hardscape)*

true, i just hope parcel farce don't mess up!

I have also opened up the pathway a little more with the stone, it gives it a better feel now,


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (Just playing hardscape)*

Cant wait to see this one develop Ian   Is the old one finished now or still planted  ?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Just playing hardscape)*

is very much finished...

got my plants today, spent most of the day planting glosso! it's been finished about 3 hours now. The stems are still bent over, so foregive that. 

heres the plant list.

Glosso
Taxiphyllum barbieri
Hydrocotle japan
Rotala rotundifolia
Hygro poly 'rosanervig'
Ranunculus
Crypt Wendtii green
Crypt Wendtii brown
Crypt Parva
Microsorum pteropus narrow
Ludwigia diamond red
Pogostamon erectus
Hygro pinnatifida
Abunias bonsai
Anubias nana

heres a couple of pics...


aquagreen3 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

and a shot from the top to show the stems


aquagreen2 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Alastair

*Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

Looks sweet Ian. Really really nice mate. Going to look fab when it's filled in properly. What you planning fauna wise??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

Loving the look of that Ian   .
Great job planting, i love the way the glosso will create an open foreground and pathway feel, but be alive rather than an inert sand. The use of this single species between the rocks and wood and the larger planted areas will be great.
Looking forward to watching it grow.
The side view is great to see how steeply the substrate is banked...too mimic the line of the sofa i see    
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

That looks cracking Ian, sure will be another stunner in a month or too.
Did you use substrate supports in the banking or just well placed hardscape mate?
I reckon Sawbwa resplendens would look ace in there 
subscribed.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

Nice little touches im noticing in there too Ian, like the well placed moss squares at the rock bases and under the reaching branch where the glosso may struggle


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

Lol, you don't hang about do you !  Looks awesome Ian.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*



> Looks sweet Ian. Really really nice mate. Going to look fab when it's filled in properly. What you planning fauna wise???



Thanks Al, i really don't know what i'm gonna be putting in fish wise...i'm gonna have a look around on fathers day. I was thinking embers *shrugs shoulders*



> The side view is great to see how steeply the substrate is banked...too mimic the line of the sofa i see





> Nice little touches im noticing in there too Ian, like the well placed moss squares at the rock bases and under the reaching branch where the glosso may struggle



thanks for the comment Ady, i hadn't noticed that until you pointed it out lol! See, the missus got a whole new room decorated for me to get this tank going, so it has to match!lol

yes, i have placed them in the shaded areas. I have tried to think more about the shadows and dark areas in this scape. The crypts and anubias are also in the shaded areas.



> That looks cracking Ian, sure will be another stunner in a month or too.
> Did you use substrate supports in the banking or just well placed hardscape mate?
> I reckon Sawbwa resplendens would look ace in there



cheers Iain, the only substrate support is the rocks, they are really large, just pushed well into the substrate. The tank isn't really wide enough to use substrate supports. 

I'm also open to suggestions regarding fish and they look great, i have never kept those before either.



> Lol, you don't hang about do you ! Looks awesome Ian.



Thank you Chris, the other tank was shut down last week. I have been away for 5 days and ordered my plants from TGM whilst away...always think forward Chris, always thinking forward. lol


----------



## awtong

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

What a cracking start to this tank.

Andy


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*



			
				awtong said:
			
		

> What a cracking start to this tank.
> 
> Andy



Ooh unfortunate use of words, LOL.  Lets hope not   But we don't expect anything less from Mr H   He is a master scaper.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

Cheers Andy, and yes lets not hope it cracks lol.

and Chris, i am far from a master scaper...


----------



## darren636

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

this is really very good. Very good indeed.


----------



## GreenGrow

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

great hardscape!


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*



> this is really very good. Very good indeed.



Thank Darren! 



> great hardscape!



cheers Ed.

heres a quick FTS, the stems have straightned and have started to grow already. 


aquagreen4 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Little-AL

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

That looks great already! Really love the wood placement -- looks very natural imo.

Simple choice for fish... Cardinals? Would look so good against  the greenery when that fills out!


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

Crikey Ian ! At this rate the scape will be finished by midsummers day and you will have moved on to the next one   Congrats, its looking amazing.


----------



## Alastair

*Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

I think embers will look great in this tank mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

Nice.
The plant positions along the edges of the 'pathway'  are going to work great at highlighting this space and opening the scape up towards the foreground   
Personally after my recent purchases i could see some of the deeper bodied teras in here. They look great with stems and will work well with the height of the wood...Rosy tetras are lovely, but equally something subtle like diamond tetras or lemon tetras would look awesome dancing around the pathway and amongst the branches... i know you have fun with your fish Ian and will probably surprise us all in the final decision   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## awtong

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

I was thinking along the lines of Ady with the Tetra's but I was thinking red phantoms.

Andy


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

thanks for the suggestions guys...it's fathers day (as i'm sure you're all aware), i got treated to dinner at Brigg garden center. I nipped in to there LFS and couldn't resist these little bad boys!


microdevario kubotai1 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


microdevario kubotai2 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

they look ace shoaling at the moment.


----------



## awtong

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

Love these little fish.  Saw some looking nice at Maidenhead Cambridge today.  They look great when they catch the light and get a violet topside.

Andy


----------



## darren636

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

ha! I was going to suggest these green monsters. Mine never stop bickering and are prone to jumping when spooked.  love  em  though


----------



## Polyester

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

Sorry for hijacking the thread.

Anyone seen them in the London area or south Essex recently? 

Love at first sight!


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

Gorgeous fish Ian, Great choice   How many did you add ?


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

Lovely little fish Ian.
I went on a fathers day jaunt to a fish shop today and got myself a couple of new additions....some of which i had no choice in, "Daddy, the red ones are my favourites" = my soft side "ok then we'll get a couple of them"....any ideas what they are?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## hotweldfire

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*



			
				Polyester said:
			
		

> Sorry for hijacking the thread.
> 
> Anyone seen them in the London area or south Essex recently?
> 
> Love at first sight!



I think I saw them in Wholesale Tropicals (or whatever it's called, the one in Bethnal Green). That was a while ago though.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Lovely little fish Ian.
> I went on a fathers day jaunt to a fish shop today and got myself a couple of new additions....some of which i had no choice in, "Daddy, the red ones are my favourites" = my soft side "ok then we'll get a couple of them"....any ideas what they are?
> Cheerio,
> Ady.



Snakeheads ? LOL


----------



## GreenGrow

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

They are very very cool! Will look great in a shoal.


----------



## faizal

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

Sorry Ian,..I don't know how I missed this journal.  
Unfortunately there isn't anything new I could add that hasn't already been said by so many. It's looking amazing and  I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Polyester

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> thanks for the suggestions guys...it's fathers day (as i'm sure you're all aware), i got treated to dinner at Brigg garden center. I nipped in to there LFS and couldn't resist these little bad boys!
> 
> 
> microdevario kubotai1 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr
> 
> 
> microdevario kubotai2 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr
> 
> they look ace shoaling at the moment.



How many did you get?


----------



## darren636

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

wildwoods or wholesale tropicals usually have them in stock. The cheapest i found was 3 pounds each.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

cheers guys!

I got them for what would work out as £2 each. I got 10, they are small though albeit they only get to 2.5-3 cm anyways.

small update...the stems are going crazy, the wood is leaking the usual white fluff, the glosso is creeping, the anubias is flowering.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> small update...the stems are going crazy, the wood is leaking the usual white fluff, the glosso is creeping, the anubias is flowering.


all good in the hood then....apart from the white fluff which cant be helped   .
Ian, what sort of water change/maintenance routine are you using in these early stages?
Did you keep the filter mature from your last set up?
Cheers,
Ady.
Pics please


----------



## faizal

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> small update...the stems are going crazy, the glosso is creeping, the anubias is flowering.



Ahhh,....    A picture of serenity,..


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

The filter had been switched of for 10 days while i was away from the previous tank. So i expect most of the a and n bacs would have died off. so this is my regimen and has been for a couple of years now as it seems to work...

Purigen and carbon added to filter (using spraybar, i have used glass, but for some reason always go back to a spraybar)
25% daily water change for 2-3 weeks as the plants settle into the new environment (for me this is the most important part of setting up a new tank.)
I'm using a mix of RO and Tap water in this tank (the water in lincoln is shocking, gh27, tds +600 etc etc)
fert dosing of 7ml of TPN+ daily, i am also using seachem aquavitro envy (not sure if it makes any difference), and some Fe twice a week.

i'll get some pics later.



> A picture of serenity,..



cheers Faizal, this is a nice tank to sit and watch. It makes a difference after the last one to not have loads of open swim space.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

Ian do you just wipe the fluff off with a toothbrush and let the filter handle it ? Or scoop any bits out with a net  ?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

The shrimp tend to eat it...i do remove any bits i can. It goes in a couple of weeks, so i can live with it.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> The shrimp tend to eat it...i do remove any bits i can. It goes in a couple of weeks, so i can live with it.



Yeh I had a bit of it on my Redmoor when I set up the Aquience, but at the time I was not sure if it was toxic so removed the wood, cleaned it and replaced about three times.  Got quite a lot of Manzy for my shrimp nano lined up so I am expecting to see some again.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

I'm getting more off redmoor than anything else i have used. I didn't get any from manzy, but got loads of tannins


----------



## pariahrob

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*

This is an awesome looking tank and those fish are a perfect choice for it.

Looking forward to seeing more photos! (hint hint).


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> I'm getting more off redmoor than anything else i have used. I didn't get any from manzy, but got loads of tannins



I better get mine soaking come to think of it     When I initially started this tank (before I had a problem with the Sera filter) I had nothing off the Manzy but then when I drained the tank and the wood was in the air it developed the white mould.  Anyway its good to know its not a big issue.  And I REALLY like those Microdevario


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Planted page 2)*



> This is an awesome looking tank and those fish are a perfect choice for it.



thanks Rob! i need to get anothr small school of tetras or rasboras in there as well eventually.

@ Chris, the green rasboras are great, they don't take over the tank either. 

heres a couple of shots from tonight.


aquagreen5 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


aquagreen6 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen*

end of week one.

things done and changed. Had a leak of C02 that didn't see/hear...this lead to the Hygro getting some bba on it, i found a couple of pots of aromatica in my lfs, so added those and took out the Rosanavig. The C02 is sorted now, and i have also moved the diffuser from the inlet so i can keep an eye on it. Some neons also added yesterday, just to give it some colour. The crypts are melting nicely! It's just getting to that 'transition period'.

heres a quick pic.


aquagreen7 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## tim

*Re: Aquagreen*

ian stunning tank quick question if i may ludwigia diamond red is it the stem on the left in pic aquagreen six looks exactly like a pot i purchased labeled ludwigia glandulosa which i dont think it is so maybe the same as yours where did you buy your plants if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen*

Ian there is something so tranquil and pleasing to the eye about all of your scapes.  There is no doubt, you are in a class above most of us    I am really looking forward to this one filling out.  More pics of the kubotai when you get the chance would be welcomed by more than just me I would expect too  

Do you find that crypts always melt for you before growing back ?  I dont tend to see that happen a lot in my tank, but they are very very slow growing.  Any thoughts ?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen*



> quick question if i may ludwigia diamond red is it the stem on the left in pic aquagreen six looks exactly like a pot i purchased labeled ludwigia glandulosa which i dont think it is so maybe the same as yours where did you buy your plants if you dont mind me asking



cheers Tim, Glandulosa is more maroon/red that the diamond red. They are very similar though. This one is from The Green Machine. It's a nice plant, but quick growing, the quickest in the tank at the moment.



> Do you find that crypts always melt for you before growing back ? I dont tend to see that happen a lot in my tank, but they are very very slow growing. Any thoughts ?



flattery will get you everywhere Chris! The compliment means a lot mate.

I haven't experienced melt like it before, but as above i have had a leak with my C02, so it hasn't been producing half as much as normal. I think this could have attributed to the melt. It means just more pruning at present. I suppose i don't have to cut the old leaves at a later date!


----------



## Gill

*Re: Aquagreen*

Love it, stunning scape.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen*

thanks Gill!

Neons have settled in well, TBH, i don't really think you can beat this style of fish in an aquascape.


aquagreen8 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen*

Lovely pics as always Ian.  The think I love about neons is that although sometimes they do shoal, most of the time they are going about in different directions, even if close together often.  As with the pic above, this lends itself to taking the eye in different directions also.. in the image and also when watching them in the tank.  

Have you seen the new diamond neons ?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen*

cheers Chris. No i haven't seen diamond tetras, i have just done an image search though, and they look a little like morphs. They just don't have the blue stripe. I bet they look good in a school though.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> cheers Chris. No i haven't seen diamond tetras, i have just done an image search though, and they look a little like morphs. They just don't have the blue stripe. I bet they look good in a school though.



They do, and the red seems more vibrant.  I saw a load of them at Living Waters on Saturday


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen*

end of week 2, and it's had it's first trim. Managed to bag a Eheim 2073, so thats now in place of the JBL, nothing against the JBL, but i wanted to try and remove the powerhead in there as it's quite ugly, and the Eheim chucks out some flow!...saying that, it'll be going back in at the first sign of anything bad lol!


aquagreen9 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Aquagreen*

Filling in nicely Ian.
Ooooh, glassware too....nice.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen*

thanks Ady, the Glosso is going great guns, i'm wondering if it'll got a little quicker now the glassware is in. I had the glassware, but it didn't fit on the JBL pipes 12/16. Tis nice to get it back in the tank.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> thanks Ady, the Glosso is going great guns, i'm wondering if it'll got a little quicker now the glassware is in. I had the glassware, but it didn't fit on the JBL pipes 12/16. Tis nice to get it back in the tank.



You wont regret the 2073 mate.  I started with a 2075 and that had great flow.  Only thing to keep on top of with the Pro3 range is changing the filter wool pad, but otherwise they are awesome.  Remember to ensure there is NO water in the prefilter tray before restarting 

Tank is looking fantastic.

Are you deliberately putting a green hue to your images as a nod to the name of the scape by the way, or is that the growbeams ?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen*

thanks Chris, i don't use the wool, that was the first thing to go. Why do you say about not having water in the prefilter??

as for the pic i always put them through a editor, jst to sharpen them really. I do alter the hue, but not that much. I'm only doing the same to what i have always done, so i think it's probably the grow beams. I don't see it in real life though lol!


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> thanks Chris, i don't use the wool, that was the first thing to go. Why do you say about not having water in the prefilter??
> Hi Ian, NOT the whole filter, just the prefilter tray.  It says so in the manual  (Well it does in mine)... something to do with it interfering with priming, and also someone had a priming issue on here, then was advised to empty the prefilter tray and hey presto, no priming issue
> 
> as for the pic i always put them through a editor, jst to sharpen them really. I do alter the hue, but not that much. I'm only doing the same to what i have always done, so i think it's probably the grow beams. I don't see it in real life though lol!
> Well it looks good either way.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen*

cheers for that!

I have had a good read around and apparently they are prone to leaking as well, from the primer at the top. So i shall be keeping a close eye on it!

it's as silent as a mouse though.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> cheers for that!
> 
> I have had a good read around and apparently they are prone to leaking as well, from the primer at the top. So i shall be keeping a close eye on it!
> 
> it's as silent as a mouse though.



I think they are either going to leak or not.   If its not leaking I would be surprised if it starts (from what my LFS owner has said).  I think you will be very impressed.  The JBL's are good too though.  And you are right, they are sooooo quiet 

Out of interest, was it flow that prompted you to remove the filter wool pad ?  What do you use for fine filtration instead ?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen*

Filter wool is a PITA, it clogs to easliy and flow will drop without realising IME, then problems can arise while your not noticing. The filter has the media it came with, plus Matrix and noodle from the old filter, purigen and carbon. The Purigen 'should' do the job of filter wool, or it has done ime.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Filter wool is a PITA, it clogs to easliy and flow will drop without realising IME, then problems can arise while your not noticing. The filter has the media it came with, plus Matrix and noodle from the old filter, purigen and carbon. The Purigen 'should' do the job of filter wool, or it has done ime.



Cheers, I always use Purigen but did not realise it filtered out fine particles too, or am I misunderstanding ?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen*

it polishes water, it does the same thing as the wool. A little more expensive though lol.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> it polishes water, it does the same thing as the wool. A little more expensive though lol.



Doesnt one work chemically and the other mechanically though ?  How can purigen do the mechanical side ?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen*

it acts like carbon, so it adsorbs, taking small particles out of the water. Filter floss does the same (takes the small particles), it just clogs easier.

both in essence do do the same thing.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen*

just thought i'd share a quick vid...best veiwed in 720p and upwards.


----------



## awtong

*Re: Aquagreen*

Nice little video, very calming to watch.

I shot a couple of vids of my Congo's at the weekend but couldn't get it to upload due to my connection playing up.  I hope to get it up soon.  

This tank looks so good considering how long it has been set up.    

Andy


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid page 8)*

Thank you awtong, it's good to see vids of the tanks IMO, gives a better sense of the tanks.


----------



## Otto72

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid page 8)*

Awesome Aquagreen, subscribed   

I have a few questions for you;

What make light is this and where did you buy it from?






What size is your tank 60cm?

and finally can you do another video but longer I was getting well into that and it stopped too soon


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid page 8)*

Thanks Otto



> What make light is this and where did you buy it from?



The light is 2X TMC Grow beams, with the TMC fittings. It was brought from my LFS, the Aquarium in Lincoln.



> What size is your tank 60cm?



Its an 80cm tank...just about the right size imo. 



> and finally can you do another video but longer I was getting well into that and it stopped too soon



I'll try and do a longer vid at some point, it was only a quick one...the kids were running around all over. I'll try and get a longer one next week.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid page 8)*

Ian, just thinking, your tank is open top.  Does it have any bracing ? Its a Rio 125 isn't it, which are usually braced by the plastic lid surround ?  What thickness glass is it and how tall is it please mate ?  I asked AQ1 if I could remove my top and they said no problem at all, but I have bracing on mine, which I am wondering if I need.  I can see me using my 1000ND with one more at some point is the reason I ask.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid page 8)*

The tank is  Eheim scubaline tank. It was braceless when i bought it. The glass is 8mm thick, it's a really well made tank. Other than the black silicone, which i don't mind TBH.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid page 8)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> The tank is  Eheim scubaline tank. It was braceless when i bought it. The glass is 8mm thick, it's a really well made tank. Other than the black silicone, which i don't mind TBH.


Oh ok for some reason I thought you had a juwel.  How tall is it mate ?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid page 8)*

it's the same a the Rio 125, it could do with a few CM's shaving off it though! lol.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid page 8)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> it's the same a the Rio 125, it could do with a few CM's shaving off it though! lol.



Im still none the wiser as I dont know the dimensions of that one either lol.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid page 8)*

80cm x 35 x 45

I like the length of it TBH, it's no to big and not to small (as the actress said to the bishop)


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid page 8)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> 80cm x 35 x 45
> 
> I like the length of it TBH, it's no to big and not to small (as the actress said to the bishop)



So thats 35 deep and 45 tall ?   Or t'other way round.  (and I thought the actress said a few other things that that, lol).


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid page 8)*

sorry Chris, it's 35 deep and 45 tall. This is the standard tank size for a 125ltr. 

heres a quick pic...


aquagreen10 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Alastair

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid page 8)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> sorry Chris, it's 35 deep and 45 tall. This is the standard tank size for a 125ltr.
> 
> heres a quick pic...
> 
> 
> aquagreen10 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr



looking great mate, really liking it


----------



## pariahrob

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid page 8)*

That is a lovely looking tank. I often watch your video too. It's a really relaxing video and water is crystal clear.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid page 8)*

This is looking great Ian! The standard of photos is improving too.

I'll give you some tips on pic taking when you come over.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid page 8)*

thank you mate, much appreciated, and don't worry i'll be bringing the camera with me! lol


well, this has been going for a month now, i have moved the Lud stems from the middle to the right and side and put the Rotala into more of a central position. I will also be doing TNC complete from tomorrow as i'm out of TPN+, 
will see how we get on with it.

heres a new longer video, as a few people asked for a longer vid, hope you all enjoy it. Best viewed in 720p and upwards.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (longer vid p10)*

The new plant food arrived today, very speedy delivery and an excellent price. I always get excited when i get new stuff i haven't used (very sad i know). Thanks to Fluidsensor for the excellent customer service.


tnc complete by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Matt Warner

*Re: Aquagreen (longer vid p10)*

Your tank is looking really nice Ian, well done mate! I know what you mean about getting new things to try!


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (longer vid p10)*

thanks Matty...i had finally run out of my litre of TPN+ and heard good things about TNC, so i thought i'd give em a go. The price is really good as well.


----------



## Alastair

*Aquagreen (longer vid p10)*

Great vid mate, it's growing in well. Love the ember tetras in their. 

Ps I think that tnc shot will be getting used as an advertising pic I reckon ha ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (longer vid p10)*

cheers Al, i'm really enjoying this scape, it's a nice one to watch. A little different to the last one.

I just thought i'd whack a pic in of the stuff after good service a quick delivery.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (longer vid p10)*

Fist proper trim done, it's taken me a good couple of hours this morning. The stems have been taken right down, the glosso has been hacked big time!


aquagreen11 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (longer vid p10)*

I thought I already posted... but clearly it did not save !  Its looking great Ian, and I especially love the way the wood looks like its climbing out of the tank   Very nice scape indeed.


----------



## Kristoph91

*Re: Aquagreen (longer vid p10)*

Looks great, love the TPN shot


----------



## tim

*Re: Aquagreen (longer vid p10)*

Nice very chilled scape to watch grow


----------



## Bahrah

*Re: Aquagreen (longer vid p10)*

Really nice scape. 

Also liked the video, very calm & soothing.

Bahrah


----------



## faizal

*Re: Aquagreen (longer vid p10)*

Looking very nice Ian ,...in just one month too   . Lovely set up.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (longer vid p10)*



> I thought I already posted... but clearly it did not save ! Its looking great Ian, and I especially love the way the wood looks like its climbing out of the tank  Very nice scape indeed.



Thanks Chris, theres some moss on that bit of wood now, just to see if i can do half emersed and half submersed.



> Looks great, love the TPN shot



thank you Kris, much appreciated mate.



> Nice very chilled scape to watch grow



cheers Tim, i hope it continues to grow as it is, it is taking a lot of time with trimming at present.



> Really nice scape.
> 
> Also liked the video, very calm & soothing.



Thanks Barah, glad you enjoyed the video.




> Looking very nice Ian ,...in just one month too  . Lovely set up.



Thank you for your comment Faizal, yes, it's doing OK at the moment. Always appreciate your comments mate.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (pearling)*

The tank is pearling like a good un tonight, i have ramped the C02 up a little and it's made a load of difference. Added some 1-2 grow moss in there as well, along with some Staurogyne to break up the Glosso a little. Heres a few pics

Rotala pearling

aquagreenpearl by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

Hydro Japan (love the reflection)

aquagreenpearl2 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

The Staurogyne appears to be settling well.

aquagreenpearl3 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (pearling)*

Awesome pics Ian, can you give us image stats ? lens, focal length, aperture etc ?  It would be useful for rookies like me to get some hints on such accurate and crisp close up photography.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (pearling)*

thanks Chris!

first pic = Canon EOS 550D, Exposure 0.008 sec (1/125), Aperture f/5.6, Focal Length 50 mm, ISO Speed 400

second pic = Canon EOS 550D, Exposure 0.02 sec (1/50), Aperture f/5.6, Focal Length 55 mm, ISO Speed 400

third pic = Canon EOS 550D, Exposure 0.008 sec (1/125), Aperture f/5.6, Focal Length 55 mm, ISO Speed 1600

and a couple of tips from Mark, regarding lighting.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (pearling)*

Lol, you gonna share the lighting tips too ?  How close were you and what lens ?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (pearling)*

the first 2 were with the canon nifty 50 and the third was with the kit lens. As for lighting, it's about putting the extra light at the right angle without using flashes and stuff.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (pearling)*

OK. I guess I will stick to trial and error and find out what angle works cos Im none the wiser, lol.


----------



## tim

*Re: Aquagreen (pearling)*

that shot of the tripartita is lovely ian i really like this tank more vids pls


----------



## Gill

*Re: Aquagreen (pearling)*

Great Pix Ian, the close up shot of the pearling is awesome. very reminiscent of one of george's old shots.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (pearling)*

thanks Tim, i will try and get a vid done next week at some point. Thank you for the interest.

Gill, thanks mate, i'm still trying to master this camera business, it take quite a few shots to get one like that lol!

Managed to get hold of some shrimp today that were labelled as Amanos...however, i'm sure you'll all agree that they aren't amanos. They're some weird and wacky colours. A couple are buried as well. Anyone ID them?? They look like Tigers to me???


aquagreen+2 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


aquagreen+1 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


aquagreen+3 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

and a cheeky FTS


aquagreen+41 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Lindy

*Re: Aquagreen (Shrimp ID?)*

Hybrids of some sort? Look pretty nice tho, a bit different.

Lindy


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Aquagreen (Shrimp ID?)*

great little things, and more importantly, Cheap!


----------



## Gill

*Re: Aquagreen (Shrimp ID?)*

do look like tigers and blue pearls


----------



## Kristoph91

*Re: Aquagreen (Shrimp ID?)*

Defitintely cross bred. Weird! 

Probably stronger from the cross breeding and more prolific  

Evolution huh!


----------



## Radik

*Re: Aquagreen (Shrimp ID?)*

Looks like assorted zebra, red and blue malaya shrimp mix to me they are from India hard water region


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Shrimp ID?)*

cheers guys, we'll see what/if they produce offspring...6 for £8 as well...bargain.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Shrimp ID?)*

Probably the best thing i have bought in a while...I had embarrassingly dirty lily's.






magical bendiness





More magical bendiness





the cleanest lily pipes in the land





thank you JBL!


----------



## Alastair

*Re: Aquagreen (Shrimp ID?)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Probably the best thing i have bought in a while...I had embarrassingly dirty lily's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magical bendiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More magical bendiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cleanest lily pipes in the land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you JBL!



Lol it's funny what little things keep us buzzing in this hobby mate. 
Might get some for my daft fluval ribbed hoses once they gunge up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Shrimp ID?)*



> Lol it's funny what little things keep us buzzing in this hobby mate.



I have only ever used the eheim straight ones, the bendy ones rock! and yes i am sad.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (bendy cleaning)*

I have a set of Eheim ones... same thing (probably twice the price, lol).  But you are right, they make life VERY easy


----------



## Alastair

*Re: Aquagreen (bendy cleaning)*

The better ware catalogues do 5ft cleaning pipes like the jbl ones lol. 6 quid too  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (bendy cleaning)*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> The better ware catalogues do 5ft cleaning pipes like the jbl ones lol. 6 quid too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




LOL, you will be selling us plastic drain covers and pink bog brushes next,    
(Fairplay though, some of the stuff in Bettaware is actually quite useful   )


----------



## tim

*Re: Aquagreen (bendy cleaning)*

Ha the bendy ones rock until the brush comes off in the bend of your Lilly pipe IMO great design badly manufactured so crimp the spring onto the brush with pliers


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (bendy cleaning)*

Mon the bendyness!

i planted some 1-2 grow Staurogyne repens in the Glosso to break it up a little a few weeks ago and i can't begin to tell you how impressed i am with this stuff. I have used it in it's potted form previously and this stuff just wipes the floor with the pots. It's remained so compact...love the stuff


aquagreen 1-2 grow1 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*

Just thought i'd add a 2 min vid of the TMC Grobems ramping down (sad i know). There's no vids on Youtube of this, so i need a million hits!

You can see the way your eyes adapt to the lowering of the light as it doesn't appear to really do anything until it completely goes dark.
best viewed in 720p or above


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*

Hi Ian, I love watching the lights dim on my tank too so that makes us both sad, LOL. If you shot that video with the tank and some of the space around it in view I think the dimming might be more apparent. Be interested to see if my theory is right


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*

I tell my GF every night, 'look its ramping down, how cool is that!' she's still not told me to piss off and it must have been a month.


----------



## darren636

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> I tell my GF every night, 'look its ramping down, how cool is that!' she's still not told me to piss off and it must have been a month.


yeah.... But she will get there. Sooner or later....


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*

Ha, will probably stop. Before she completely snaps and puts a nice red brick straight through it.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*

it must be something in a woman's brain that doesn't understand the excitement behind 'ramping'.


----------



## Lindy

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*

Before you start on women I think my husband would find it very difficult to get excited about tank lighting so not a gender thing. Infact he struggles with the whole tank thing so I was very pleased when he said recently that the tanks were looking 'nice'. Then again I like cars too so maybe I'm a freak woman...


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> I tell my GF every night, 'look its ramping down, how cool is that!' she's still not told me to piss off and it must have been a month.



She must either love you lots (  ) OR she has a guilty conscience about something.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Whitey89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tell my GF every night, 'look its ramping down, how cool is that!' she's still not told me to piss off and it must have been a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She must either love you lots (  ) OR she has a guilty conscience about something.
Click to expand...


Yeah, she'll be seeing the tank from a different angle.. When i feed her to the fishes.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tell my GF every night, 'look its ramping down, how cool is that!' she's still not told me to piss off and it must have been a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She must either love you lots (  ) OR she has a guilty conscience about something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, she'll be seeing the tank from a different angle.. When i feed her to the fishes.
Click to expand...



Lol.  Yeah, thought so.  Someone told me on the QT that you had ordered a 10' x 3' x 3' tank along with 300 piranha   

Anyway, back on topic... sorry for briefly monopolising your thread with our banter Ian


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*

that's OK, i like the way everyone ignored the woman's comment^^^^up there! lol


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*

Ha, bit of banter.

Yeah, I kinda chose to


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Ha, bit of banter.
> 
> Yeah, I kinda chose to



Ditto.  And don't get me started on women drivers after today lol


----------



## Lindy

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*

Nice.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*



			
				ldcgroomer said:
			
		

> Nice.



Were joking 

Don't get all hormonal


----------



## Lindy

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*

I feel an irrational over reaction coming on....


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*



			
				ldcgroomer said:
			
		

> I feel an irrational over reaction coming on....



Im sure you are above that   And just so you dont make us all duck for cover I can confirm that its just banter    My mum is one of the safest women drivers in the world.... she has NEVER had an accident !!! (Mind you, she has SEEN thousands     )

Anyway ldc, hows your tank coming along ? Did you manage to turn your nymphoides around ?


----------



## Lindy

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*

S'ok get it a lot. Once rescued a guy stuck in the snow by putting my snow chains on his car. His face was a picture "you know how to put them on?" 
Going to order the stuff Clive recommended for the plant


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*



			
				ldcgroomer said:
			
		

> S'ok get it a lot. Once rescued a guy stuck in the snow by putting my snow chains on his car. His face was a picture "you know how to put them on?"
> Going to order the stuff Clive recommended for the plant



Good luck then, its a great plant !  Haha I can quite imagine.  Not many people know how to use chains.  I am fortunate.. I know all about them having lived in the South Island of New Zealand.  Seen a few cars scratched to bits where tourists had not put them on properly and they came loose and made a nice mess of the paintwork


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*

@ about 2 months...things are maturing well. Heres a couple of pics...


aquagreenwild12 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


aquagreenwild13 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## darren636

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*

crisp. I do like your style. Mark evens tribute in the foreground?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*

cheers Darren, and yep, you gotta hand it to the Evans and his photography skills. The new catalogue is great.


----------



## sdlra

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*

Love it truly an inspiration   How long do you have your lights on for ? and what is the PH of the tank ?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*

thank you very much sdlra...i'll give a quick run down on what i'm doing at present

Filter = Eheim 2073 with glass lily in and outflow, the outflow is the one that shoots directly across the tank rather than down at the substrate. Media = Matrix, high grade carbon and zeolite, sponge and purigen.

Lighting = TMC 2x grobeams leds, on from 1500 - 2200

CO2 = 1bps via an inline diffuser

ferts = 7ml of TNC complete daily and flourish fe every other day

Substrate = columbo florabase

Water = RO cut with tap, GH 9, Ph 6.4. Change about 20% twice a week at present.


----------



## sdlra

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*

Thanks for the info look forward to updates


----------



## Alastair

*Re: Aquagreen (light ramping)*



			
				ldcgroomer said:
			
		

> Before you start on women I think my husband would find it very difficult to get excited about tank lighting so not a gender thing. Infact he struggles with the whole tank thing so I was very pleased when he said recently that the tanks were looking 'nice'. Then again I like cars too so maybe I'm a freak woman...



Either that or the husband has a very feminine side cough cough , or you a slight masculine side.......ha 

( hole dug) 

Anyway tanks looking great Ian lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (bright light!)*

2 months on...got a crispus red a few weeks back from Mark (cheers), and all of a sudden it's let rip!

heres a shot with loads of light over the top of the tank (2x LEDS, 2x 24w T5's and 2 18w T8's)


aquawhite by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## darren636

*Re: Aquagreen (bright light!)*

Cor  blimey  guv,  its  good.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (bright light!)*

than you Darren! muchos appreciados.


----------



## tim

*Re: Aquagreen (bright light!)*

looking stunning ian


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (bright light!)*

I love the overexposure at the top.  Makes it look like theres no water in there  .  Mind you, your water is always so clear it looks like its empty anyway, LOL


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (bright light!)*

thanks Tim and Chris!

just a couple of updated pics from today.


aquagreen22 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


aquagreen23 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Aquagreen (bright light!)*

That first pic looks so natural. Me thinks, me want to come take pics one day soon.


----------



## Kristoph91

*Re: Aquagreen (bright light!)*

Looks really good mate. 

Lots of lush green growth there


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (bright light!)*



> That first pic looks so natural. Me thinks, me want to come take pics one day soon.



thanks mate, you're welcome over anytime, i'll stick the kettle on.



> Looks really good mate.
> 
> Lots of lush green growth there



thanks mate, i'm happy with the way this tank has gone. The only thing i would have changed would have been the glosso. It's been a real pain to keep on top of. I wish i'd used Marsilea hirsuta.


----------



## Kristoph91

*Re: Aquagreen (bright light!)*

Well it looks good for your hard work, so maybe the challenge was a good thing


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Vaillanti, we think)*

Went out for dinner yesterday at Brigg Garden center, i came across these little beauts...they were labelled as Sphaerichthys osphromenoides, having kept the crossbanded ones before, when i got them home i thought they may be them. However after a convo with Alistair, it appears they are Sphaerichthys vaillanti...it looks as they are a all male group, as the females look to be totally different to these...i still look at these and think the look like normal chocs. 
I have also purchased some Sylvinia natans for the corners of the tank. 


vaillanti12 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


vaillanti22 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Vaillanti)*

well they're deffo Sphaerichthys vaillanti, and it appears there are females in the group...heres a couple of pics, with a child thrown in for good measures.


Sphaerichthys vaillanti by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


female Sphaerichthys vaillanti by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


Sphaerichthys vaillanti2 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (Vaillanti)*

Wow, they have kind of a bluey tinge to them too.  Stunning Ian.  Do you still have the MK's in there too ?


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: Aquagreen (Vaillanti)*

yeah they are very nice mate, bet breeding colours will be a sight to behold


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Vaillanti)*

yeah a really funny looking colour as they will look brown one min, then sparkle the next, cheers Chris. MK's??


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Vaillanti)*



> yeah they are very nice mate, bet breeding colours will be a sight to behold



i doubt they'll get that far, but will see, they are really hard to breed apparently. Once of the reasons why they cost a lot. Though i got them cheaper than they normally retail.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (Vaillanti)*

Microdevario Kubotai


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (Vaillanti)*

they are in my kitchen tank now, they are doing OK as well. A couple jumped, but have had none jump from the small tank.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: Aquagreen (Vaillanti)*

you should see some breeding colours still mate, live food - randy fish   I love chocolates but never seen these ones before, that was a lucky find!


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*

yes, mate, very lucky apparently. The females are colouring up nicely at the moment.
best viewed at 720p


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*

Stunning stuff Ian.  I love your choice of music too   Remind me (sorry I know I asked before but have a memory like a sieve) Which tank is that ?  Is it the Rio125 ?  You have turned it into a stunning open top tank if so


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*

thanks Chris!

it's an Eheim Scubaline 126.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> thanks Chris!
> 
> it's an Eheim Scubaline 126.



Ahh yes you did tell me that, and now I remember hehe.  You do have a 125 though right  ?


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*

Stunning video Ian.
Looks like a proper Nature Aquarium  
You tempted to trim the glosso? Or are you scared   or do you feel it's suited as is? I like it, but just curious as most seem overly keen to try for a really tight close carpet. 
Are they platinum tetras in there too?
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Stunning video Ian.
> Looks like a proper Nature Aquarium
> You tempted to trim the glosso? Or are you scared   or do you feel it's suited as is? I like it, but just curious as most seem overly keen to try for a really tight close carpet.
> Are they platinum tetras in there too?
> Cheerio
> Ady



 :text-+1: for liking the Glosso as is.  I think its much better like that.  Leave the tight carpeting to HC


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*

i have had the same discussion with Mark on several occasions regarding Glosso. I my old Ecinodorus scape i kept on top of it and it was like a putting green. It looked a little fake TBH. Mark suggested to let it grow a little more natural (that saying, it's been trimmed weekly!). If you look at amanos scapes, he tends to grow it this way rather than a tight carpet. That and there's a mix if staurogyne in there so it looks nicer as well imo. It can also give a greater sense of depth when chopping it from the front.

and thanks Ady, they are Platinums.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*

I have aways struggled with red plants that go red rather than are red in the first place...i started using Aquavitro Propel Fe, a few weeks back and the green plants that should go red have started to go red. I have used several brands of iron in the past with no luck. Thumbs up to Seachem! 


Limnophila aromatica1 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*

I got hold of a TDS meter and was quite interested on how my TDS is with me cutting RO and tap water. My TDS in my tap is 550ppm at the min. I was quite worried about the Gouramis. The TDS with cut water is...


tds by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

The aromatica above has also decieded to break free...


aromatica emersed by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

I'm looking t getting rid of the Glosso and going for something a little more low maintenance.


----------



## gmartins

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> I have aways struggled with red plants that go red rather than are red in the first place...i started using Aquavitro Propel Fe, a few weeks back and the green plants that should go red have started to go red. I have used several brands of iron in the past with no luck. Thumbs up to Seachem!
> 
> 
> Limnophila aromatica1 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr




But the plant also is closer to the light, and has access to more CO2 due to the fact that is touching the surface. How do you know it comes out to be a response to added Fe especially if you have tried before with other brands to no avail? Besides, I believe I have read here that Fe inducing redning in aquatic plants is a myth... If want red you should cut on nitrates... but then again, plants will suffer.

If you want red plantas, use those that are naturally red.

cheers,

GM


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*

the point of having a high energy tank sometimes is to try plants you haven't tried before...i have had red plants that stay red, for me there isn't a challenge in that. The plant has been in this area before before trimming...no redness. There are a couple of people who will say about the Fe not attaining to red leaves, then there are others like Amano who will dose extra Fe for redness. I can only go on what has happened in my tank. I believe its the Fe, i cannot put it down to anything else.


----------



## tim

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> I got hold of a TDS meter and was quite interested on how my TDS is with me cutting RO and tap water. My TDS in my tap is 550ppm at the min. I was quite worried about the Gouramis. The TDS with cut water is...


  how much ro are you cutting your tap water with ian 50/50 mix ? any idea which plant you'll swap the glosso out for as always lovely looking scape


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*

Hey Ian, tank is looking great mate.  Guess there is only one way to be sure if its the iron... stop dosing for a few weeks, seems very mixed opinions on it though.  What ever it is its working, the limnophilia really is a beaut of a plant!  Do you think that the plants will continue to redden along the stems over time or would you need to dose high quantities? assuming the iron is the cause.

Also can i ask how you add your own music to your videos? my always show copyright infringement??


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*

cheers Tim...





> how much ro are you cutting your tap water with ian 50/50 mix ? any idea which plant you'll swap the glosso out for



i'm doing 50-50 at the moment, it seems to be working quite well. I'm planning on swapping the gloss to staurogyne, theres some in there already, it's a lot more lower maintenance than glosso.

thank Iain 


> Guess there is only one way to be sure if its the iron... stop dosing for a few weeks, seems very mixed opinions on it though. What ever it is its working, the limnophilia really is a beaut of a plant! Do you think that the plants will continue to redden along the stems over time or would you need to dose high quantities? assuming the iron is the cause.


yeah i guess it would be...things are going well at the min though, so i don't think i'd dare lol. I'm dosing over what the label says, but the bottles are big enough.



> Also can i ask how you add your own music to your videos? my always show copyright infringement??



you have to buy the music, i just save my CD's (yes i still buy CD's lol) to Itunes and that seems to get rid of any copyright infringements. The add the music in windows movie maker.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*

Glosso gone!

staurogyne added, should've done this ages ago. Pics later...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*

I've seen this tank today. Pictures do not do it justice (not being disrespectful) Ian could give a master class in how to keep a healthy clean tank.


----------



## darren636

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I've seen this tank today. Pictures do not do it justice (not being disrespectful) Ian could give a master class in how to keep a healthy clean tank.


i totally agree.  not sure if he wants the pressure, but he is right up there on ukaps


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*

Indeed, another great looking tank for the portfolio Ian.


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*

Yes it sure is, I still think you should sell it me and you go back to another corner tank


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*



> I've seen this tank today. Pictures do not do it justice (not being disrespectful) Ian could give a master class in how to keep a healthy clean tank.



thank you Mark, that means a lot mate. Thank you for the camera tips (again!lol)



> i totally agree. not sure if he wants the pressure, but he is right up there on ukaps



Darren, thank you...i'm far from as good as the top boys on here. Thank for the compliment though!



> Indeed, another great looking tank for the portfolio Ian.



cheers Ady, waiting for you to get your planted mate with bated breath.



> Yes it sure is, I still think you should sell it me and you go back to another corner tank



thank you, i loved my corner tank...again, i'm waiting for new pics of yours!

heres some new pics taken tonight, with the glosso gone. The staurogyne is in, it's 1-2 grow stuff, luckily i have already got some in there thats about a month old, so i know how the 1-2 grow stuff grows. It really bush's from just a few stems. It doesn't look like theres much in there, but give it a few weeks and it'll be reete.

some more red coming through

aquagreen100 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

here it the 1-2 grow thats been in there a month, next to it is about the same amount that the main lot came from.


aquagreen101 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


aquagreen103 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


aquagreen102 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

one of the female gouramis

aquagreen104 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


aquagreen105 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

sorry for the pic overload.


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*

Lovely set of photos there Ian, the gourami looks fantastic and very at home


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I've seen this tank today. Pictures do not do it justice (not being disrespectful) Ian could give a master class in how to keep a healthy clean tank.



Bring it on.  I am sure I am not alone in being very keen to hear Ian's tips.  His tanks always look perfect.  So, Ian, Mark has set you right up mate, hehe...

Top ten tips ?


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: Aquagreen (new vid p18)*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Mark Evans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this tank today. Pictures do not do it justice (not being disrespectful) Ian could give a master class in how to keep a healthy clean tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it on.  I am sure I am not alone in being very keen to hear Ian's tips.  His tanks always look perfect.  So, Ian, Mark has set you right up mate, hehe...
> 
> Top ten tips ?
Click to expand...



Yes I'd like to hear some, every little helps as they say....


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (pic heavy p20)*

Thank you guys, the only tip i can give and it's the one that's worked for me from day one, and that's to have a maintenance routine. Regular water changes on start up of tank and from there everything else seems to look after itself. Keep up the dosing and learn your own tank and limitations, what grows for one may not grow the same way for another.


----------



## tim

*Re: Aquagreen (pic heavy p20)*

Good advice Ian agree with everyone your scape always looks perfect keep the updates pic heavy please


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (pic heavy p20)*

thank you Tim!

here's a couple from this morning whilst doing a water change. All shot in RAW...

RAW1 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


RAW2 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Aquagreen (pic heavy p20)*

Evans esque use of surface reflections there mate, very nice  
You must remove your fish for water changes looking at that last photo though


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (pic heavy p20)*

cheers Ady, the fish never come out during water change...shame really!


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

A vid from tonight, tis all growing well at the moment. The mosses are doing well. Check the vid...pleasewatch in 720p or upwards


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

Ian.... you have copyright issues with the music on there it appears as the video wont play.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

mmm strange, it's playing my end.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

"this video contains content from Beggars, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds."
That's the message I'm getting.
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

lol, should be working now. Damn you The XX!!


----------



## HarryRobinson

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

Amazing.


----------



## Alastair

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

Very nice matey looking good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

Its a beaut and very calming, must be nice to relax in front of that of an evening!


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

cheers guys, and yes Ady, it is nice to sit and watch after a stressful day, which are now becoming more frequent.


----------



## taggerz28

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

Wonderful tank Ian, im jealous! How i can't wait to get to the stage where i can sit back with a glass of wine (or pint) and just relax infront of my tank. Well done.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

thank you for the comment taggerz!

heres a few pics of the Vaillantis, they have settled in really well.


vailanti4 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


vailanti3 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


vailanti2 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


vailanti1 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

stunning colours on the Vaillantis! you must be pleased with them. Great pics ian the tank is lovely.
I always found chocolates to be really calming to watch, very graceful fish.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

thanks Iain!

these lot are a little more feisty than normal chocolates. Still great to watch though.


----------



## Tim Harrison

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

Lovely tank, very tranquil - even the fish looked chilled.


----------



## tim

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

another nice vid mate only could you make them about an hour long so i can watch your tank while my wife watches soaps   seriously though your nature aquarium is inspiring and the vaillantis are stunning colour of the first one is amazing nice photography ian


----------



## GHNelson

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

Very nice indeed  
Love the fish.
Whats the music :?: 
hoggie


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*



> Lovely tank, very tranquil - even the fish looked chilled.



thank you Troi, the fish are really slow and calm in this tank. Apart from the odd gourami scrap.



> another nice vid mate only could you make them about an hour long so i can watch your tank while my wife watches soaps  seriously though your nature aquarium is inspiring and the vaillantis are stunning colour of the first one is amazing nice photography ian



thank you very much Tim. I make them whilst Corrie is on normally! lol You need to try it, it take the average of Enders and Corrie to make a 2 min vid.



> Very nice indeed
> Love the fish.
> Whats the music



cheers for the comment Hoggie. I'm not sure what the music is, it replaced the original music i put on it. There was a copyright on the original, so Youtube replaced it.


----------



## GHNelson

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

Cheers Ian
Would like to get that track.
Maybe someone can Name that Tune   
hoggie


----------



## rachelsands

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

hi

with regards to the tmc grobeam unit.
whats your experience with them, are they worth the led power? if you know what i mean.
Also im having trouble finding out what kind of size the unit will fit, will it move down to fit a 40cm tank?

Rachel

p.s them gourami are STUNNING!


----------



## oddn0ise

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

Nice Journal and excellent looking tank. What sort of rock did you go with, it looks dark in the shots is it slate?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*



> with regards to the tmc grobeam unit.
> whats your experience with them, are they worth the led power? if you know what i mean.
> Also im having trouble finding out what kind of size the unit will fit, will it move down to fit a 40cm tank?



The Grobeams are great, the colour rendition is good, they grow plants and show colours up nicely.

One grobeam would work on a 40cm tank.



> What sort of rock did you go with, it looks dark in the shots is it slate?



thank you, and the rock is mini landscape rock.


----------



## oddn0ise

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

Thanks for that, did the rock come from a garden centre or an aquatic shop?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

you can get it from TGM or AE, i got it from my lfs as they have a good selelction on hardscape.

heres a quick pic update as well

in the beggining, (the glosso has now gone and a move around at the back)

aquagreen4 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

now

aquagreen fts by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

Very nice indeed Ian, it's filled in lovely - looks really healthy too


----------



## tim

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

thats some transformation and its been extremely well looked after through its development an inspiration mate


----------



## Tim Harrison

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

Awesome nature aquarium, just how I like them; although I'd be tempted to let it get a little more naturefied


----------



## oddn0ise

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

Wow things are looking really nice and a good balance of design and nature.

Thanks for the rock recommendation I will certainly give it a try. Cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*



> Very nice indeed Ian, it's filled in lovely - looks really healthy too



Thank you Gary! just need to keep on top of trimming!



> thats some transformation and its been extremely well looked after through its development an inspiration mate


Thank you Tim, your comment is much appreciated.



> Awesome nature aquarium, just how I like them; although I'd be tempted to let it get a little more naturefied



Thanks Troi..as in let it get more overgrown?? lol



> Wow things are looking really nice and a good balance of design and nature.
> 
> Thanks for the rock recommendation I will certainly give it a try. Cheers



Cheers oddnoise, again you comment is much appreciated.

I'm loving this 1-2 grow moss, it really taking it's form now, i have struggled with weeping moss in the past, but this stuff seems good. 


weeping moss by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

Ian, that looks super healthy mate.  And your photography skills just keep getting better and better.  Good on ya


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

thank you Chris, i have had an afternoon of nothing at last after having a very busy last few weeks at work...so have been messing with the camera...sorry for the pics.


in room by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## oddn0ise

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

Again Ian, it's looking excellent.

I hope you don't mind but your tank has been a good source of inspiration for my one.
I'm trying Taxiphyllum Barbieri on the wood but interested to hear about your 1-2 Grow moss.

I'm just in the planting mode and will post pictures soon.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

Thank you!

With most mosses you buy fresh in they will be grown emersed, the easy mosses like Java moss will take no problems (this is in my experience), the medium to harder mosses like Christmas, weeping etc etc, go through a slight transition. Making them go a little brown, they do recover but it takes time and sometimes they don't recover well.

again IME 1-2 Grow moss takes almost straight away and in this tank has looks really good. How i would expect it to look.


----------



## oddn0ise

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

Thanks Ian. I'll check the '1-2' moss out and hopefully my Taxipyllum will take hold a grow well, we'll see over the next few months.

Thanks


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (NEW VIDEO P21)*

no problem.

i love sunday nights, when i have no work in the morning.


scape and wine by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## tim

*Re: Aquagreen (wine and scape)*

nice


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Aquagreen (wine and scape)*

Total relaxation.
The only thing missing from that photo is your feet up on that table!

Love the focal point of the open off centre space, no hard hitting centrepiece to draw the eye allows you then to look calmly and inquisitively around the scape. An ideal nature aquarium


----------



## Swee

*Re: Aquagreen (wine and scape)*

Beautifull photo, "Aquascaping and a glass of wine"


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: Aquagreen (wine and scape)*

Nice photo that mate, a glass wine... just what an aquascaper needs to admire his hard work - well done!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

*Re: Aquagreen (wine and scape)*

Sophistication coupled with a beautiful aqua scape.

A pint glass of wine wouldn't quite have had the same effect


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (wine and scape)*

thanks guys!!

back to work tomorrow, so no more wine til the weekend.


----------



## Swee

*Re: Aquagreen (wine and scape)*

No more wine until the week end? Does it mean that when you are drinking, you don't just drink one glass?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (wine and scape)*

I wish i lived in France, Swee...that way i could just drink wine all the time without being judged! lol


----------



## Swee

*Re: Aquagreen (wine and scape)*

I wish I lived in England, Ianho...that way I could just drink beer all the time without being judged!

Oh sorry, my mistake, that exactly what i do!


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (wine and scape)*

Aquagreen, you have served me well, thank you


bye bye Aquagreen by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (wine and scape)*

You already got your new scape planned Ian ?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Aquagreen (wine and scape)*

Yes mate, gonna use some plants out of this one, and a few more bits and bobs. This ones been going for a fair while now, and i always want to rescape when i leave Marks house! lol


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Aquagreen (wine and scape)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Yes mate, gonna use some plants out of this one, and a few more bits and bobs. This ones been going for a fair while now, and i always want to rescape when i leave Marks house! lol



Blame Mr Evans and send him the bill for the new plants you buy     Looking forward to the new scape.


----------



## tim

Stunning scape Ian loved watching this progress look forward to the next journal


----------



## Ian Holdich

thank you Tim, the comments have been really appreciated.


----------



## Alastair

What are your plans for your next one matey??? Or is it hush for now?? 

Edit; never mind found your new journal lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Sweeting

Hi Ian! I know this is an old post, but i'm a little intrigued by your tank. Is the tank in the pictures a Juwel Rio 125 with the trim removed? I have one thats all, and wouldn't mind pimping mine up, if thats the case!? Great scape by the way


----------



## Ian Holdich

Lee Sweeting said:


> Hi Ian! I know this is an old post, but i'm a little intrigued by your tank. Is the tank in the pictures a Juwel Rio 125 with the trim removed? I have one thats all, and wouldn't mind pimping mine up, if thats the case!? Great scape by the way




Hey Lee, the tank is a ehiem vivaline 126. 
However, it is possible to pimp a juwel tank, but the bracing needs removing on the juwel, and it's not easy to do.


----------



## Lee Sweeting

Thanks for the response Ian. I might leave it for now, while the tank is full, if its going to be difficult. I might give it a try when i eventually decide to re-scape. Thanks again!


----------

